# Nitro problem



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, I am trying to run an rs4. It start perfectly, but it wont stay running. I get it started and take the glow starter off. Then when I hit the throttle its stalls and sometimes it runs for about 5 seconds then stalls. I am new to this and not sure how to adjust the engine. 

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Will it run OK with the glow starter connected?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well my glow starter actually broke so when I run it with it connected it pops off
but yeah, with it connected it runs fine, I do let it warm up for a while. I burned more fuel letting it warm up than I have running it scince I got it....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try a new glow plug.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I had the same problem. I fixed it with a new plug.

Lynn


----------



## 704tcracer (May 13, 2009)

try a new glow plug or a hotter glow ignitor


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

go with a plug that's not so hot this time of year, like an O'donnoll 77, a hotter plug will work bette though.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, I got it working, But it is running extremely hot and doesn't idle well when it is hot. As, I am new, I don't know how to adjust for this. Is This too lean or too rich? And how would I adjust for it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

RC 18 MT said:


> Ok, I got it working, But it is running extremely hot and doesn't idle well when it is hot. As, I am new, I don't know how to adjust for this. Is This too lean or too rich? And how would I adjust for it?
> 
> Thanks!


I suggest that you look at page 17 in your manual. The proceedure is a good outline for starting your engine for the first time. Take heed to the NO full throttle running. The break in period is for the piston and sleeve mating,


----------

